# Eckhert Place (#C038) San Antonio



## Miss Marty

Seen this new resort (number) on RCI this morning 
Lots of weeks available from now until end of year
Looks like it might be really nice.  Anyone been to: 


Eckhert Place (#C038)   
6160 Eckhert Road 
San Antonio, TX  78240 


Eckhert Place is San Antonio's newest landmark in elegant, luxurious living.
Two Bedroom. The Two Bedroom unit offers one queen bed in the master bedroom, two double beds in the second bedroom, one sofa bed in the living area, and three bathrooms.


----------



## Jerry in NJ

*Leaving Thursday for San Antonio*

Hi Marti,

Will let everyone know how the new WorldMark is outside San Antonio. Leaving Thursday for two nights at a Riverwalk hotel (Priceline) and then 10 nights at the new Worldmark in New Braunfels. When we are going to Seaworld will try to check out Eckhert Place resort and let you know about it.


Jerry in NJ  :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Catira

*New Resort?*

Guess this is a new resort in San Antonio? We are planning a summer trip to San Antonio and might consider staying there instead of at La Cascada. Would it be possible to do a wyndham points deposit to get this resort?
Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH

Jerry in NJ said:


> Hi Marti,
> 
> Will let everyone know how the new WorldMark is outside San Antonio. Leaving Thursday for two nights at a Riverwalk hotel (Priceline) and then 10 nights at the new Worldmark in New Braunfels. When we are going to Seaworld will try to check out Eckhert Place resort and let you know about it.
> 
> 
> Jerry in NJ  :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:




I sent in a review last month for the new Worldmark.

I also found this about Eckhert Place, but it is in spanish.  It has pictures and floor models, but I don't know if this is for the homes or the timeshares?  http://www.sanantonio40.com/  I also found this website http://www.eckhertplace.com/eng/index.html


----------



## Catira

Sandy Lovell said:


> I sent in a review last month for the new Worldmark.
> 
> I also found this about Eckhert Place, but it is in spanish.  It has pictures and floor models, but I don't know if this is for the homes or the timeshares?  http://www.sanantonio40.com/



Sandy, I looked at the link it seems to be for the homes. There is an owner's association fee every month. Did you like the Eckhert Place?


----------



## Sandy VDH

Catira said:


> Sandy, I looked at the link it it seems to be for the homes. There is an owner's association fee every month. Did you like the Eckhert Place?



Haven't seen it yet, I was just trying to find info, since RCI has no pictures.  The RCI units are 2 and 3 BR units, so that fits the house descriptions.  Perhaps they were built and timing was bad, so they converted some of them to timeshares?  Don't know for sure, but they look ok in the photos.


----------



## jbecklaw

*Eckherts Place - San Antonio, TX*

Has anyone had a chance to look at this yet, or stay there?  We are looking to go to San Antonio, and found this on RCI.  It looks decent, just doesn't have the resort amenities.

Thanks.


----------



## abbekit

*A few photos on the Platinum website*

http://www.platinuminterchange.com/website/resort.asp?id=1131


----------



## joandedina

*Not a resort*

Eckhert Place is not a real resort. It is a condominium with no amenities. A small pool that does not belong to Eckhert, so one day I decided to go for an hour or two and It was locked for us. Nobody in the staff could give me a good answer or excuse. No apologies. Simply, that they were in trouble with the owners.
Only one toilet paper for each bathrrom for the whole week (8 persons) No cleaning service, no change of towels, no internet service, no vending machine, no restaurant.
The receptionist could not keep the bagages for us to go and eat something, so I had to be starving until 4 pm when we could enter the appartment.
I believe that RCI should have been more carefull in the selection of its facilities. Very disapointing experience.
:annoyed:


----------



## Sandy VDH

Thanks for sharing.  I was wondering about the place.  The units looked nice, but it looks like a developer built units but could sell them so starting it as a timeshare.

If that is the case they are in for a rude awakening as they are likely not prepared to market it and sell it as timeshares either.

I had an II exchange get pulled for that very reason.  I hotel owner in Nevis thought he would sell some of the units as timeshares.  But he wasn't selling as many units as he had hoped and he got fed up with people staying at the hotel and not paying him for it.  I had airfare booked and the owners said tough.


----------

